# Camping Equipment Required in Porto



## BrodieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi there, my girlfriend and I are visiting the northern part of Portugal between the 18th and 22nd of June 2011, leaving from Porto, and we're in need of a tent. If anybody could help us with loan of a tent and any other helpful stuff e.g. mattresses that would be greatly appreciated and we'd be sure to take good care of it and gift you a bottle of good wine we find on our travels 

Thanks,

Brodie

p.s. I'm keen on moving to Portugal so if anybody is/knows of someone in need of a Mechanical Engineer (English and Portugues) let me know.


----------

